# Raid Issue



## Daron (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh Mbxx, how I love you. Always on the job. <3


----------



## Gecka (Jul 11, 2009)

way 2 go mbxx
and while u are here

mind seein if you can fix up the akatsuki skin?


----------



## Taco (Jul 11, 2009)

*pulls out nightstick*


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 11, 2009)

Lets hope


----------



## Cax (Jul 11, 2009)

Negged**


----------



## Smoke (Jul 11, 2009)

.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 11, 2009)

good job mbxx :3


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks mbxx


----------



## Cax (Jul 11, 2009)

Go kill yourself, Mbxx.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jul 11, 2009)

Good to see everything is back up.


----------



## Cax (Jul 11, 2009)

Mbxx said:


> That won?t happen



*8=============**D*


----------



## Taco (Jul 11, 2009)

I just saw a "f" in the top left corner.

The haxers are back. :'(


----------



## Taco (Jul 11, 2009)

K, it's gone now. I feel safe.


----------



## Cax (Jul 11, 2009)

The f is always fucking there.

When you load your page, you can momentarily, most of the time, see an F in the top left corner of the page.


----------



## Taco (Jul 11, 2009)

Just an f.

If you say so.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 11, 2009)

Good to know that information.


----------



## Brian (Jul 11, 2009)

Gecka said:


> way 2 go mbxx
> and while u are here
> 
> mind seein if you can fix up the akatsuki skin?



theres tips in that akatsuki skin thread to fix it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 11, 2009)

In after raid lol.

Oh, hey there mbxx!


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 11, 2009)

you know, i find it ironic us anti twilighters were raiding a shatlight forum just when nf got raided xD glad it's fixed though~!


----------



## Yammy (Jul 11, 2009)

mods told me to tell you unban that kisame fellow they are having trouble with it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 11, 2009)

Saw that the forums were raided. Good to see it back up again.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 11, 2009)

So wait who the fuck raided us?

(I got 20 on 4chan)


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 11, 2009)

We weren't raided.

Raid is a system or something.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 12, 2009)

When was the last time NF was raided anyway?


----------



## KFC (Jul 12, 2009)

if we get raided, can I get a gun?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 12, 2009)

KFC said:


> if we get raided, can I get a gun?



Here, take this: 

Personally, I want a mecha for the occasion!


----------



## KFC (Jul 12, 2009)

THANKS!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2009)

RAAAAIIIIIID


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 12, 2009)

again 


shit ;_;


----------



## Mashiro (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn it, not again!


----------



## Kairi (Jul 12, 2009)

It just happened again, this is crazy


----------



## Altron (Jul 12, 2009)

lol someone must have it in for NF


----------



## Cirus (Jul 12, 2009)

These things happen.  Oh well.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey mbxx when's the search index gonna work again


----------



## Felt (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Mbxx when are you going to pay your child support?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2009)

> mods told me to tell you unban that kisame fellow they are having trouble with it.


lol


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 12, 2009)

I was worried for a moment there.


----------



## Yondaime (Jul 12, 2009)

Yammy said:


> mods told me to tell you unban that kisame fellow they are having trouble with it.


You are good in your current form.


----------



## Choco (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks. Hope it doesn't happen again


----------

